# Necton Diner



## Rubex (Apr 11, 2016)

Necton Diner closed some time in 2010. In 2014 the film “The Goob” was shot here. It is reported the nearby residents moan that this is the local eyesore and they’d be pleased to see it gone. Planning was granted for 31 homes to be built here, although that was subject to the developer making a contribution towards the provision of playgrounds and library facilities, as that was over a year ago it seems the developer did not meet the deal requirements. 

This is the trailer for the film: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75ipH-uOwkU



















































































































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Apr 11, 2016)

Ooooh this looks pretty nice, and some sweet pictures!


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 11, 2016)

visited this place a few years ago, really dont look that much different, witch is nice to see, great report!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 11, 2016)

Can't believe I have tried this place three times in the last year and failed.and then went twice in a week.it was far better than I thought.and I know you have wanted to see it for a long time.so it was great to get it out the way together.great report and shots rubex.this won't be here much longer I don't think.


----------



## smiler (Apr 11, 2016)

Some of your best work Rubex, Thanks


----------



## Bones out (Apr 11, 2016)

How funny. I drove past today and noticed the garage shut and up for auction. Note to self - have a poke around here later old git. And you've done a smashing post on it and stuck it up. Nice one


----------



## tazong (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow that is so so seventys but some real sweet shots there chuck - loved the grass growing in the safe room - that arcade cabinet is begging to be restored.
Very nice set.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 12, 2016)

Very comprehensive set there Rubex. That shower room needs some work! Enjoyed that...


----------



## Luise (Apr 12, 2016)

Looking sweet, loved it


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 12, 2016)

Excellent photos,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 12, 2016)

Superb photos and a good write up. Shower room needs some attention though. I noticed the mini pool table had the name "Goobs Room" on the side would that be something left from the movie shoot.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 13, 2016)

Had a nose around here awhile back, certainly worth a look for 30mins, excellent report rubex!


----------



## degenerate (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice work Rubex, I wish booze prices were still like that


----------

